# The Young Ones.Bottom.



## Hardline (Dec 30, 2019)

Someone who remembers these English comedy guys?
They started a band to in the 80th Bad News.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 30, 2019)

with no context that thread title is extremely sketchy


----------



## ChiefReginod (Dec 30, 2019)

Where I lived they played Married With Children on the local Fox station and then The Young Ones right after. This was in like 1988. I've been a fan ever since.

I've only watched through Bottom once but thought it was great too. Also, Filthy Rich & Catflap and Drop Dead Fred. 

Somehow I've never seen this Bad News, so thanks for posting it!


----------



## kumikochan (Dec 30, 2019)

LiveLatios said:


> with no context that thread title is extremely sketchy


Haha indeed, that was also my thought


----------



## JoeBloggs777 (Dec 30, 2019)

also Rik Mayall as Alan B'Stard in the New Stateman


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 30, 2019)

The particular strain of UK comedy that this falls under is not my favourite, though they have their moments.


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 30, 2019)

LiveLatios said:


> with no context that thread title is extremely sketchy


It isn't though as they were two extremely popular tv programs here in the UK and in some other parts of the world.


----------



## JoeBloggs777 (Dec 30, 2019)

FAST6191 said:


> The particular strain of UK comedy that this falls under is not my favourite, though they have their moments.



well for most UK teenagers and 20 somethings these shows with Spitting Image were the best the UK had to offer these age ranges


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 30, 2019)

JoeBloggs777 said:


> well for most UK teenagers and 20 somethings these shows with Spitting Image were the best the UK had to offer these age ranges



If we are to include spitting image (which I would say is a fantastic show*) then Yes Minister would immediately be eligible, and There's Nothing to Worry About! (same creator as the young ones even) or Not the Nine O Clock news. The Goodies was still just about running at this time as well, though it was into the ITV years. O.T.T. (the adult spinoff of tiswas) also aged surprisingly well (even if I imagine a TV director putting it on today would probably be hung, drawn and quartered) and was contemporary to the young ones. As far as Bottom goes (this was the early 90s by this point compared to early 80s for the young ones) then sticking with sitcoms Blackadder (or at least the repeats) and Red Dwarf were in full swing at this point. If we are to have some kind of send up of contemporary living then I think instead of Bottom I would probably take Men Behaving Badly, and I am not a terribly big fan of that either.

*don't know what I would post as an example of it but I think My God Is Bigger Than Your God is going to have to be it
https://www.youtube.com/watch?list=RDaeDk6ZeGNnU&v=bRwXrcz-F9M


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 31, 2019)

RIP Rik Mayall.

Bottom, Guesthouse Paradiso, The Young ones, Filthy Rich and Catflap.
All amazing!


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 1, 2020)

DinohScene said:


> RIP Rik Mayall.
> 
> Bottom, Guesthouse Paradiso, The Young ones, Filthy Rich and Catflap.
> All amazing!



My friend I am rather disappointed in you at this point


----------



## JoeBloggs777 (Jan 1, 2020)

FAST6191 said:


> My friend I am rather disappointed in you at this point




Thanks I don't think I remember any of these, even thou I'm definitely old enough to


----------



## ChiefReginod (Jan 2, 2020)

The ending of More Bad News was legitimately one of the funniest things I've seen all last year. Thanks again for posting it.


----------



## Hardline (Jan 4, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Feb 10, 2020)




----------



## oodhfshdfbs (Mar 30, 2020)

yea, I am more of a fan of bottom. the young ones was great, I find the humour quite topical compared to bottom which is more generally low brow slapstick at it's best


----------

